# Smoked chicken chiles rellanos (my supper)



## cowgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

I smoked a big hen...rubbed with butter, sprinkled with kosher salt and cracked black pepper. I didn't want to overdo the seasonings...the rellanos are spicy enough. This was my supper last night, I had to smoke the chicken early to have time to do the rest. 
Funny how you can spend hours on a meal and eat it in less than 30 minutes.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I used anaheim peppers, they are my favorite. 






I shredded the meat and added minced jalapeno, minced onion and some fresh shredded queso campesino.




I blistered and peeled my chilies...stuffed them with the smoked chicken/cheese filling.




Battered and fried....





Served with my favorite rellanos sauce...




Supper..........smoked chicken chilies rellanos.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

I forgot to add, I've made these with beef and pork before, but this was my first attempt at smoked chicken. I think these might be my new favorites.


----------



## raypeel (Dec 7, 2007)

Those are my favorite kind of rellanos and hard to find.  If I made some of those I would be a hero.  What did you use for batter?


----------



## jts70 (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks great.I will be trying that for sure


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Ray, I make a batter out of 2 whipped egg whites and 2 beaten yolks...I whip them separately and then combine them and fold 2 TBs of flour.

I have never tried them with the smoked chicken....it turned out pretty tasty. :)


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you Jeff.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




If you do not want to go to the trouble of peeling and stuffing your peppers, you can use canned peppers and layer them along with the filling in a casserole dish (kind of like lasagna).


----------



## glued2it (Dec 7, 2007)

Boy Patty that sure look good. It's too close to lunch to be looking at stuff like that!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you glued....I'm going to have leftovers for lunch. 
I made enough to freeze some for later.


----------



## vlap (Dec 7, 2007)

Im glad my stomach is full of smoked burger or I might be on my way to a mexican restaurant right now. Those look and sound wonderful.

As always Patty you are making some incredible food!!!


----------



## triple b (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks yummy!
What sauce did you use?


----------



## dingle (Dec 7, 2007)

Cowgirl, I have never heard of or seen a rellanos! They're beautiful and definitely something I will be trying in the near future. God I love this place!!


----------



## goat (Dec 7, 2007)

Cowgirl, Those look great, and are one of my favorite dishes, although I have never had them with chicken.  I would have done the layered thing, a bite of chicken, then a bite of cheese and then some more chicken, a bite of pepper.  Well, you get my drift.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you Vlap!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you Triple B!
I saute 1/2 of a meduim onion and 1 minced clove of garlic in a small amount of oil. Then I add 2 cups of chicken broth, 1 cup of tomato sauce, 1 tsp of kosher salt, 1/2 tsp of black pepper and 1/2 tsp of oregano.

The sauce simmers for 10 minutes. I usually let it simmer while I'm coating and frying the peppers. It's not a fancy sauce, but it sure adds to the dish.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you Dingle and goat!
The layered version is a lot less work and it tastes good too!!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 7, 2007)

Patty your dinner looks wonderful and has made me hungry again. Thanks for sharing your Q.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Very nice job on the rellenos, they look really nice too. I can tell you really take pride in whatever you do, my compliments to you!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 7, 2007)

Okay Patty, you've done it again... that looks AWESOME!!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you smokeys!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rich, thank you for the compliment....I had you in mind while making these. I'm sure you have made these many times over. 
Again, thank you for the kind words.....you are a sweetheart.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you HawgHeaven!! Hope you give it a try (if you haven't already).


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm heading for your house....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Lookin' Good  ...  Glad you enjoyed it..


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 7, 2007)

I have tried it in my mind... the real taste test is yet to come! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you cajun, I'll leave the light on for ya!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Hope it tasted good in your mind.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You're sure welcome HawgHeaven.


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Shhhh   .. let's not let Terry know.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL! OKay..


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 7, 2007)

Dang that's a great idea! Chicken! Never thought about using chicken.
Way to go Cowgirl!


----------



## wavector (Dec 7, 2007)

I had to go get a snack and come back. Gotta to try it. we love Chile Rellenos.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Debi and wavector! 
I've used pork and beef in the past, but had not tried the smoked chicken.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 14, 2007)

Will PM my address.........send 3 dozen for starters! HEE-HEE!! Really those look wonderful. I learn something new every 2.5 milli-seconds.
Thanks from the Brooks family, we will be trying these.


----------



## wilson (Dec 14, 2007)

How bout that Cowgirl, boys ain't she something!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow! Thank you cman and Wilson....hope you give these a try.


----------

